# Litespeed chief engineer discusses various 07 bikes with cycling.tv



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Below are a few great links which were done by cycling.tv
They interviewed our chief engineer Brad Devaney about various new 2007 Litespeed bikes, and this is your chance to hear what he said. These links are also on the individual bike pages on the Litespeed website.
(Windows Media Player is required)

Enjoy

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


Litespeed Vortex

mms://84.233.150.200/url1/cycling/374/Litespeed_Vortex_256.wmv


Litespeed Siena

mms://84.233.150.200/url1/cycling/374/Litespeed_Siena_256.wmv


Litespeed Bella

mms://84.233.150.200/url1/cycling/374/Litespeed_Bella_256.wmv


Litespeed Saber

mms://84.233.150.200/url1/cycling/374/Litespeed_Saber_256.wmv


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good stuff. Thanks for the links. The one for the Bella didn't work for me. It might just be me.

I particularly liked how Brad described what the Vortex and Siena properties are and what each bike was designed for. I always like to hear the company's opinion on what they think a bike is best designed for and the nuiances they decide upon during the design process. I really liked the charts that accompanied the profiles of the bikes you had on the 2004 website. 

Good luck with the 07 stuff.


----------

